# علاج الشعيرات الدموية (الأوردة العنكبوتية) بالليزر



## marmora jesus (22 سبتمبر 2009)

*- ان الشعيرات الدموية هي تلك الأوردة الصغيرة تحت الجلد والتي تتكون من نقطة وتتشعب لتتخذ شكلا يشبه العنكبوت . 
ويمكن أيضا أن تتكون في خطوط منفصلة أو أن تتخذ شكل شبكة معقدة أو جذع شجرة . وقد تظهر في أي منطقة من الجسم بما فيها الوجه ، الفخذين ، ( البطة )، الكاحل . 

- وبالرغم من أن أسباب ظهورها غير معروفة ، فإنها ترتبط بتدفق غير طبيعي للدم في الوريد المصاب . 

- ويساعد على ظهورها وتطورها أي شئ قد يضع ضغطاً عليها مثل الوزن الزائد أو الوقوف والجلوس باستمرار لمدة طويلة. 

- تظهر الشعيرات الدموية لدى النساء في الغالب خلال فترة الحمل وهناك بعض العوامل التي تساعد على تكونها أيضا كالأدوية التي تؤثر على الهرمونات ، مثل حبوب منع الحمل ، وأيضاً التقدم في العمر ، ووجود تاريخ وراثي في العائلة. 
وقد يكون هناك علاقة بين بعض الأوردة العنكبوتية والتي تظهر على الوجه والانف وغالباً ما يكون لونها احمر أو ( زهري ) والتعرض الزائد للشمس . 

- غالباً ما تتم معالجة الأوردة العنكبوتية في مناطق الجسم ، عن طريق الحقن الوريدية ، ولكن الأوردة العنكبوتية على الوجه صغيرة وقريبة من السطح الخارجي للجلد ، ولذلك يفضل علاجها بالليزر. 

- اذا كنت ممن يفكرون بإجراء العلاج بواسطة الليزر ، اليك بعض المعلومات التي قد تفيدك والتي ستكون مقدمة لشرح طريقة العلاج. 

ماهي أهم فوائد العلاج بالليزر ؟ 

يقوم هذا العلاج على استهداف وتدمير اللون الأحمر في الأوردة العنكبوتية ، والتي غالباً ما تكون قريبة من السطح الخارجي للجلد بدون تدمير الأنسجة المحيطة بالمنطقة . 
إن هذا الإجراء سريع نسبياً ، ولا يحتاج لتخدير ، وبعد العلاج يكون الجلد اقرب إلى اللون الطبيعي . 

ماذا سيحصل في الاستشارة الأولية ؟ 

سينصحك استشاري الجلدية في عيادات ديرما بالتغيرات التي تود ان تحدثها لمظهرك ، وطرق العلاج المتاحة لك وسيقوم بشرح طريقة الإجراء ومخاطره وتأثيراته . 
سيقوم الطبيب بعمل الفحوصات اللازمة ، ومن الممكن أن يأخذ صور للمنطقة المراد علاجها ، وسيعطيك تعليمات لاتباعها قبل العلاج . 
وسيقرر الطبيب إذا كان العلاج بالليزر او غيره مناسب لك . 
يعتمد هذا القرار غالباً على نوع الجلد ولونه ، حيث أن الليزر قد يؤثر على لون الجلد ، لدى أصحاب البشرة الداكنة. 
يجب عليك إخبار طبيبك إذا أجريت عملية في الوجه من قبل، أو إذا كنت تخضع لأي نوع من العلاج أو الأدوية . كما يجب إعلامه عن أي حساسية من الأطعمة أو الأدوية أو العوامل الجوية ، أو إذا كنت قد تعرضت لكمية كبيرة من أي أشعة أو بوجود أي ندوب غير عادية او اذا كنت قد تعرضت لظهور بعض الحبوب أو البثور حول الفم مثل الهربس . 

يجب أيضا إخبار الطبيب اذا كنت قد أجريت أي جراحة في الوجه ، او إذا كنت من المدخنين ، او من هم تحت أي نوع من العلاج بما فيها الأسبرين . 
قم باستغلال هذه الفرصة لسؤال الطبيب اي سؤال عن هذا الأجراء أو لرؤية صوراً لمرضى قبل وبعد العلاج ، اضافة الى المخاطر والتأثيرات الجانبية. 

كيف يعمل علاج الأوردة العنكبوتية بالليزر ؟ 

في البداية سيقوم الطبيب بتنظيف الوجه لازالة الزيوت عن الوجه ، ثم أشعة مكثفة من الليزر سوف تخترق الجلد لازالة الاوعية الدموية السطحية. 
هناك احتمال لتجربة عدة جرعات من الليزر بكمية قليلة جدا على الجلد، وفي هذه الحالة سوف تعود خلال أيام أو أسبوع لتحديد الجرعة الملائمة واستخدامها للعلاج. 

يتم تبريد المنطقة خلال جلسة علاج الليزر ،وبالتزامن مع اطلاق الأشعة لمنع أي مخاطر على الجلد وتخفيف الألم، ومن الممكن ان تسمع صوتاً ، او ان تشم رائحة دخان وبعد العلاج ستغطي المنطقة بكريم مضاد حيوي لتقليل خطر التعرض لأي عدوى. 

كم يستغرق العلاج من الوقت ؟ 

تختلف المدة من حالة الى أخرى ، بالاعتماد على حجم المنطقة المعالجة ، وعادة ما تكون بين 15 دقيقة إلى ساعة واحدة . وغالباً ما يتم عقد عدة جلسات علاجية، ولا يوجد حاجة لدخول المستشفى لاجرائها. 

ما مقدار الألم المصاحب للعلاج ؟ 

من الممكن ان تحس ببعض الحروق البسيطة او الشعور بالوخز عندما يتم اصطدام الليزر بالجلد ، وعلى كل حال فإن مقدار الالم بسيط جداً ولا يحتاج الى تخدير . 

ماذا على ان اتوقع بعد العلاج ؟ 

من المحتمل ان تتعرض لبعض الاحمرار أو التورم الخفيف في المنطقة المعالجة ، والتي ستختفي خلال ايام بعد العلاج . 
سوف يتحول لون الاوردة الى اللون البنفسجي والتي ستؤدي ايضاً لبعض الندبات الصغيرة ، تختفي تدريجياً خلال 5 – 10 أيام . وينصح باستخدام اكياس الثلج لتخفيف التورم. 

ما هي النتائج من هذه العملية ؟ 

بالرغم من أن إزالة الأوردة العنكبوتية بالليزر لن تؤدي بالضرورة إلى إزالة جميع العيوب في الجلد ، ولكن معظم من تم لهم هذا العلاج سعيدون بنتائجه . 
من المهم جداً ادراك ان العلاج بالليزر لن يزيل عوامل تقدم العمر او يمنع ظهور أوردة جديدة . 

معلومات هامة أخرى : 

في بعض الحالات يتم العلاج بالليزر بالتزامن مع العلاج بواسطة الحقن وسيقوم الطبيب بتحديد المنطقة المراد علاجها وعمقها وأية عوامل أخرى تساعده على اختيار طريقة العلاج المناسبة . 

المخاطر والتأثيرات : 

تغيير مؤقت أو شبه مؤقت يؤدي إلى تفتيح لون الجلد من الممكن ان يظهر علىالمنطقة المعالجة . وأيضا من الممكن ان يصبح الجلد مؤقتاً غامق اللون بعد العملية مباشرة وذلك يمكن معالجته*

*المصدر : http://www.derma-clinic.com/derma/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=39*


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا


موضوع هاااااااااااام   ومفيد


ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## النهيسى (22 سبتمبر 2009)

* شكرا


موضوع هاااااااااااام   ومفيد


ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## marmora jesus (24 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا​*
> 
> 
> *موضوع هاااااااااااام ومفيد*​
> ...


 

*ميرسي لمرورك النهيسي*

*ربنا معاك ويباركك*


----------



## Dr.Lilian (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة*


----------



## marmora jesus (26 سبتمبر 2009)

dr.lilian قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومفيد شكرا على هذة المعلومات الرائعة*


 

*ميرسي لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكي ويباركك*


----------

